# CinnamonSugar Visits Nevada



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 14, 2022)

Hey.  Waiting for the flight to depart from GA.  The gentleman across the aisle has a tan pug in a grey cable knit sweater at his feet (small plane but lots of leg room).  He and traveling companion broke out the (human) snacks; canine friend sits up, all attention…. Head cocked to the side, big soulful eyes….  When no snack sharing ensues, chop-licking commences with shifting of front paws: “helllllo!  I’m here!”

sorry, pal, I guess you’ll have to wait.  .  Maybe there will be a special Texas-sized dog biscuit in Dallas

more later


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hey.  Waiting for the flight to depart from GA.  The gentleman across the aisle has a tan pug in a grey cable knit sweater at his feet (small plane but lots of leg room).  He and traveling companion broke out the (human) snacks; canine friend sits up, all attention…. Head cocked to the side, big soulful eyes….  When no snack sharing ensues, chop-licking commences with shifting of front paws: “helllllo!  I’m here!”
> 
> sorry, pal, I guess you’ll have to wait.  .  Maybe there will be a special Texas-sized dog biscuit in Dallas
> 
> more later


Have a good flight!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 14, 2022)

First flight was slightly delayed so I only have 2 hours to faff around Dallas airport vs 3 hours. (@hollydolly, did I use the term correctly? Lol)


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> First flight was slightly delayed so I only have 2 hours to faff around Dallas airport vs 3 hours. (@hollydolly, did I use the term correctly? Lol)


spot on..CS...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 15, 2022)

After I slept in (Lord knows I needed it) my sister and I have looked at old family photos, then came down to the Riverside (Colorado River) casino.  Not for the slot machines (not my thing *at all *) but to eat at the restaurant with the River view.  It’s warm enough (80’s) that the jet skis are out.  After lunch we walked along the River walk; the water of the Colorado is amazingly clear with beautiful areas of blue, green and aquamarine     The surrounding terrain is all desert— rocks, sand and low-growing shrubs, in various shades brown, tan and charcoal.  Very lunar; not my idea of a place to actually live, but nice to visit.  Below is a photo of the River and surrounding terrain from the River walk


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2022)

Pretty picture Cinnamon, hope you have a wonderful time there.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 15, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pretty picture Cinnamon, hope you have a wonderful time there.


Thanks @SeaBreeze, I am


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 15, 2022)

Full moon over the desert mountains.  This is the view from my sister’s back yard


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 15, 2022)

So glad you are having a great time and catching up with your sister!  I love the name Crystal Blue Street in the background.


----------



## Jules (Apr 15, 2022)

Looks like a perfect night.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 16, 2022)

I’ve had my Mexican food fix— fantastic carnitas and frijoles


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Colorado is amazingly clear with beautiful areas of blue, green and aquamarine


Not natural, before the dams the Colorado was quite muddy, and warm.  Now its clear and cooler.


CinnamonSugar said:


> Below is a photo of the River and surrounding terrain from the River walk


Nice picture, it does look attractive, the clear blue green water is obvious.  However if our drought continues it will likely be dry by the end of summer...

Liked the full moon picture.  Probably the closest I will get to seeing this full moon, cloudy here.  

Enjoy!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 17, 2022)

Got to celebrate Easter with my sister Janet at her parish, St John the Baptist in Laughlin, NV


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 17, 2022)

Also took some flower photos this AM… the bristly red one is Bottlebrush.. not sure about the yellow one but its *purdy*


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Easter with my sister Janet


Thanks for the pair of lovely ladies!  

I always like seeing pictures of the people I am talking to here.  I am guessing that's you on the right, but there is a lot of family resemblance. 

Happy Easter!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Also took some flower photos this AM… the bristly red one is Bottlebrush.. not sure about the yellow one but its *purdy*
> 
> View attachment 217807
> 
> View attachment 217808


I love Bottlebrush plants..... great pics CS....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 17, 2022)

A roadrunner just ran through the neighbors backyard!  *Beep Beep!*

No coyote yet


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 18, 2022)

While waiting for the restaurant to open for lunch, my sister and I stopped in at St Margaret Mary Catholic Church.  Love the Spanish colonial design and the soothing desert colors


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 19, 2022)

Headed back to GA this AM… I’m going to have to invest in one of deep conditioner hair treatments when I get home … my used-to-the-humidity hair is as dry and fly-away as straw from the dry air here in NV


----------



## Jules (Apr 19, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Headed back to GA this AM… I’m going to have to invest in one of deep conditioner hair treatments when I get home … my used-to-the-humidity hair is as dry and fly-away as straw from the dry air here in NV


Did you find yourself using tons of face cream and body lotions while there too?


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

I remember moving to Phoenix years ago,  and people saying how the dry desert air was wonderful for  hair  ...  and then years later moving to Houston,    and hearing how wonderful the humid  air is for your skin.  

Trade off I guess ....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Got to celebrate Easter with my sister Janet at her parish, St John the Baptist in Laughlin, NV
> 
> View attachment 217806


Wonderful photo of you you and Janet, lovely sisters....hugs.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 19, 2022)

Jules said:


> Did you find yourself using tons of face cream and body lotions while there too?


Fo’ sure, @Jules !  If I lived here I’d buy it by the five gallon drum and just sit in it!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 19, 2022)

Home to Americus


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 20, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Home to Americus


Glad you enjoyed your trip.

I also like humidity, its one of the things I miss since moving west.  Utah probably isn't quite as dry as southern Nevada, but close.


----------

